# Fai il commissario



## bellatrix27

Hola todos.

Estoy mirando videos de yabla en italiano, y alguien dice:

"Fai il commissario, saprai dove trovarmi."

y significa "Eres el inspector, sabes donde encontrarme"

Por que aqui usan el verbo "fare" y no "essere"

Cual es la diferencia entre 'Fai il commissario' y 'Sei il commissario'

'Fai' es un poco mas formal?

Es possible decir

"Fa il dottore, non io"
"El es el doctor, no yo"

o "è il dottore" mejor?

y una pregunta mas, hay una traducción literal de "fai" que esta usando en esta manera, a espanol?

Ojalá que no tenga muchos errores con mi espanol


----------



## Neuromante

Te equivocas.
Esa frase traducida literalmente sería *"haz el comisario *("El policía" sería lo correcto en español) *Fai* es imperativo del verbo *fare* que sería *haz*, imperativo del verbo *hacer*, en español. No tiene ninguna relación con el verbo *ser/essere

*La traducción completa es:* Haz el policía, sabrás donde encontrarme. *También has confundido el tiempo verbal del verbo* saber
Ya con esto todas tus demás dudas quedan contestadas: Las tienes por partir de presupuestos erróneos

Te corrijo los errores en español:

*


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Estoy viendo videos de yabla en italiano, y alguien dice: Al margen de que sobre sería habla, con hache.
> 
> "Fai il commissario, saprai dove trovarmi." que significa "Eres el inspector, sabes donde encontrarme"
> 
> ¿Por qué aquí usan el verbo "fare" y no "essere"?
> 
> ¿Cual es la diferencia entre 'Fai il commissario' y 'Sei il commissario'?
> 
> ¿'Fai' es un poco más formal?
> 
> ¿Es posible decir?
> 
> "Fa il dottore, non io"
> "Él es el doctor, no yo"
> 
> o "è il dottore" mejor?
> 
> y una pregunta más: ¿Hay una traducción literal de "fai" que esta usando en esta manera, al español? Además, no se entiende qué quieres decir en esta frase
> 
> Ojalá que no tenga muchos errores con mi español


No te corrijo lo que has puesto en italiano, y fltan varios signos de interrogación


----------



## bellatrix27

Yabla Italiano es un sitio,

Y ahora entiendo que es imperativo. La traducció estaba en ingles y dice "You're" "como Eres".

¿"Haz el comisario" no esta un poco grosero, o informal?

muchas gracias! Ahora todo es claro


----------



## flljob

Con profesiones, en italiano se usa el verbo fare. Faccio l'avvocato = soy abogado.
Tu oración yo la traduciría como:
Tú eres policía, sabrás en dónde encontrarme.
O menos literalmente: Tú eres policía, no te será difícil encontrarme.


----------



## Neuromante

flljob said:


> Con profesiones, en italiano se usa el verbo fare. Faccio l'avvocato = soy abogado.
> Tu oración yo la traduciría como:
> Tú eres policía, sabrás en dónde encontrarme.


Vale, está claro que debo descansar un poco, tres o cuatro años de vacaciones por ejemplo. 
Al menos las correcciones del español las hice bien.


----------



## Geviert

Como bien afirma Flljob, el verbo fare tiene esa función en esos casos. Hay que tener cuidado con ese error.

No se olviden que commissario en italiano tiene un significado más amplio al de policía (que es una especificación más bien: commissario di polizia). En términos generales es un funcionario.


----------



## bellatrix27

Geviert said:


> Como bien afirma Flljob, el verbo fare tiene esa función en esos casos. Hay que tener cuidado con ese error.
> 
> No se olviden que commissario en italiano tiene un significado más amplio al de policía (que es una especificación más bien: commissario di polizia). En términos generales es un funcionario.



"Haga el commissario" Esta oracion, es grosero, o informal, o no porque usa usted?


----------



## Geviert

En castellano "haz el comisario" es simplemente una forma del imperativo de segunda persona. Puedes considerarlo informal en la medida que se usa el tú. No me parece una grosería. "Haga" es una forma del subjuntivo que se usa en estos casos para expresar el imperativo de Usted.


----------



## Pixidio

No entiendo muy bien cuál es tu planteo, si la duda es sobre italiano o sobre el español. En español, "haz el comisario" sería un error, porque con las profesiones en español va el verbo ser, mientras que el italiano para lo mismo echa mano a _fare. _En todo caso sería 'sé el comisario', si se quiere mantener el imperativo. Y ese _fai _no es imperativo, es presente; de segunda persona, eso sí. 

En cuanto a si es grosero o no, no es grosero, es coloquial y (sin ser italiano) supongo que es tan normal decir _"fai il commissario"_ como lo es decir "eres el comisario". Y bueno, se usa _fai_ en vez de _fa_ porque quizá los dos que hablan tienen cierto grado de confianza como para tratarse de _tu_ y no de _Lei_. Igual pasaría en español, puedo usar el tú o el usted, en función del grado de confianza que tenga con quien hablo.


----------



## Geviert

_Fai y fa' _son variantes del imperativo italiano correspondiente. No es nuestro caso. Fai puede confundirse, sin duda, con la forma del presente, pero en este contexto debería ser claro la referencia a la profesión como ya indicado. Una forma grosera o altisonante (si así se quiere, faltaría el debido contexto) podría ser: (_ma) vai a fare il commissario va'!_


----------



## francisgranada

bellatrix27 said:


> ...  Cual es la diferencia entre 'Fai il commissario' y 'Sei il commissario' ...
> Es possible decir
> 
> "Lui fa il dottore, non io"
> "El es el doctor, no yo"



Sí, es posible decir "Lui fa il dottore, non io" y también "Lui è il dottore, non io". La diferencia es que "è il dottore" es una simple constatación, mientras "fa il dottore" significa que "fa _il mestiere/lavoro _del dottore", es decir trabaja como doctor. 

P.e. Fulano es un médico, pero ahora en vez de trabajar en el hospital vende verdura. En tal caso se podría decir que "Fulano è un dottore" mas no diría que "Fulano fa il dottore", visto que "fa" (hace) otras cosas.


----------



## Geviert

> P.e. Fulano es un médico, pero ahora en vez de trabajar en el hospital  vende verdura. En tal caso se podría decir que "Fulano è un dottore" mas  no diría que "Fulano fa il dottore", visto que "fa" (hace) otras cosas.



Interesante. 

En el fondo es también una interesante diferencia de mentalidad: no basta la simple constatación de ser lo que se es (essere) profesionalmente (un doctor), sino lo que realmente se "hace" (fare), en tu ejemplo, el verdulero. Dado que no siempre se hace lo que se es profesionalmente, la distinción fare/essere se ha integrado en el sistema de la lengua italiana (no me consta ni en castellano ni en alemán). Eres por lo que haces, y si eres lo que haces, mejor, pero no necesariamente. El lado opuesto es más curioso: aquel que "fa il commissario" puede ser reconocido porque "lo fa" simplemente: puede ser que no lo _sea _realmente. No por nada existe el dicho: _ci sei o ci fai?_


----------



## francisgranada

Si, y por consecuencia, me puedo imaginar también el contrario: "Fulano ora fa il fruttivendolo (verduraio)", aunque Dr. Fulano no es un "comerciante" profesional, sino un médico. Entonces en italiano elegimos _essere _o _fare _según el contexto o la situación, según lo que queremos expresar/acentuar/enfatizar.

En español, incluido el lenguaje coloquial, ¿es del todo erroneo usar el verbo _hacer _en tales situaciones (hace médico, hace presidente ...) ?


----------



## Angel.Aura

Pixidio said:


> Y ese _fai _no es imperativo, es presente; de segunda persona, eso sí.
> 
> En cuanto a si es grosero o no, no es grosero, es coloquial y (sin ser italiano) supongo que es tan normal decir _"fai il commissario"_ como lo es decir "eres el comisario".


Totalmente de acuerdo contigo


----------



## King Crimson

Sólo quería añadir que, en realidad, _fai_, _fa'_ y _fa _son todas formas admitidas del imperativo de "fare" (según la Treccani).


----------

